# Sardines?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Noticed a bunch of people give their doggies sardines. A few questions --

Why?

Are they stinky?

What kind? 

Aren't they cooked, not raw?

Is a bunch of sodium added to preserve them?

I think my guys would like them but was kinda wondering what the deal was as far as them?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I use them as an occasional meal. Yes, they are cooked. Yes, they smell fishy! They are very high in omega 3's. I buy the ones packed in water. They also have the skin and the bones (which are very soft). They have lots of vitamins/minerals. They are a nice meal when I forget to thaw something out or if we are traveling, etc.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I was wondering this as well  How much do you feed? Do you weigh them out like you would the Raw?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

The tins I buy are 4 ounces, so I give half of them and then put the other half in a ziplock sandwich baggy and squeeze the air out and stick in the freezer. He doesn't like them two meals in a row. ha. 

Sardines should be saved for experienced raw eaters as they can cause loose stools. They are not required by any means. But they are a nice change and I like to use as much variety as possible.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I use the same as Brody only Zoey gets about 1oz of Sardines per meal, they are nice to add to the rotation every once in a while, and Georgie will not touch anything fishy but canned fish, so I like having the option to give him more omega's. Zoey loves everything so it hasn't been an issue with her. Every once in a while I will have a brain fart and forget to pull out the next few days of raw, so I do feed the canned sardines, easy and yummy meal for Zoey and she doesn't have to wait for something to water thaw lol. They are VERY smelly, my cats come running when I feed sardines.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmmm, we might avoid this one then, at least for now. I had looked at the store and they all had salt, at least the ones available here.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I use them as an occasional meal. Yes, they are cooked. Yes, they smell fishy! They are very high in omega 3's. I buy the ones packed in water. They also have the skin and the bones (which are very soft). They have lots of vitamins/minerals. They are a nice meal when I forget to thaw something out or if we are traveling, etc.


Ditto all this


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> I was wondering this as well  How much do you feed? Do you weigh them out like you would the Raw?


The can I buy is 3.75 ounces and has 3 sardines in it. I give Lily and Roxy one each. Daisy and Riley share one with each other. We use it as a supplement about 1x per week in their HK so I just adjust the amount of the HK down some to account for the sardine (1/2 sardine).

We've never had any loose stools but it may be because I'm using small amounts as a supplement.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Mine have them to. I split tin with them all, so they only get a small amount, usually mixed in with something else, such as raw chicken or beef mince. We have never had a problem with loose stools and the pups go nuts for them!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody has never had loose stools with them either. I just thought I should throw that out there in case someone sees this and decides to feed a whole tin of sardines and then has a mess to clean up. ha! Always go S L O W L Y with any new protein.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Mine had sardines with their chicken last night they stink i freeze the rest and give prob once a fortnight!! No problems with stools with daisy lotus was a Bit sloppy this morning but she's a baby and adjusting to everything!!

They stink but the smell doesn't linger and they are so good for their coat I think you could add it to your honest kitchen no problem. 

I buy the ones in water too 

I have mackerel too to try on them!! Oily fish are fab for their skin and coat (good for us too  )


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I have split a tin between all my pups on occassion. They love them & have never had any GI issues I was just looking at at a tin in the cabinet tonight thinking it was about time to feed them some. They also love the occassional tuna as well.


----------

